
Ask HN: Best resource for newbie to learn bash and simple dev ops stuff? - adityarao310
What is the best place to learn bash profiles &amp; other simple devops concepts? 🧐 I don&#x27;t wanna become an expert, just working practical knowledge. I am a self learned coder, who is working full time on his SaaS. I have to find time for marketing &amp; sales too, hence for now can&#x27;t make a full career out of this! :) Just want to remove current roadblocks.<p>Every time I start a new project, I blindly copy-paste terminal commands. I just took 30 mins of googling to make Python3 the default version in virtualenvwrapper<p>I did the mistake a few months ago to install zsh shell which again I don&#x27;t understand at all - it just looks more pretty
======
Shared404
I use Linux as a daily driver on desktop, and used it without X for about a
week. As a result of doing this, I am equally comfortable in bash as I am in
whatever DE I'm using.

The only way to learn is to do it.

~~~
adityarao310
Thats true - and I 100% agree. Would you know of any resources to read for a
self starter so that they can execute better? I am right now simply googling
errors and "how to do x" .. but I feel I am missing out on some obvious core
concepts

I am not a software engineer by profession / education

~~~
Shared404
What you're doing is what I did. I would say, OK, I need to do this now, look
it up, study why it works, and do it. You may find this [0] useful as well, I
did read it when I was starting out. The Linux tutorial and scripting
tutorials are most related to what you want, but everything here is good.

[0] [https://ryanstutorials.net/](https://ryanstutorials.net/)

~~~
adityarao310
Bookmarked this!

------
pbamotra
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLyzOVJj3bHQuloKGG59rS...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLyzOVJj3bHQuloKGG59rS43e29ro7I57J)

This could be a good starting point.

~~~
adityarao310
Thanks have bookmarked it! Looks good ..

